# typhoon conversion or bust



## Schwinnzer (Oct 8, 2017)

Trying to convert my 68 typhoon, already put a two speed yellow band hub, chrome s7s, solid neck, not looking for much, chain guard , forks, front rack, and whatever else..... I'm not even sure what to convert it too. Probably not a tank bike. Any help , advice  is greatly appreciated. I do have the correct bars, but they do not allow my skateboard to ride along, so I swap em periodically.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks cool as is.coppertone is a favorite of many Schwinn lovers.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2017)

Put a chrome fork crown on that puppy and call it converted. Or lets just say "upgraded".


----------



## Schwinnzer (Oct 9, 2017)

Maybe I didn't specify.........typhoons were made with cheap parts, forks , goose neck was folded rather than solid, wheels weren't chrome etc. so most  convert to a better model since the frame is the same etc, I would never re-paint any bike , unless it was already re-painted . This question was directed to anyone with knowledge about typhoon conversions. But thanks for your opinion on the paint.


----------



## dla (Oct 9, 2017)

They only offered four middleweights in 1968... Panther, Deluxe Typhoon, Typhoon and Heavy-Duty. The Panther was top of the line but the frame was different to support the slimline tank.


----------



## Schwinnzer (Oct 9, 2017)

That's a bummer. Well I guess it will remain an upgraded typhoon. Thanks for answering my question. I probably should have checked the catalog on that year. Not a very good selection of middleweights in 1968. At least it rides like a panther. Hahaha


----------



## kingsting (Oct 11, 2017)

The sky is the limit with a Typhoon! Here's mine! Yes, it came from the factory in that color...


----------



## Schwinnzer (Oct 11, 2017)

kingsting said:


> The sky is the limit with a Typhoon! Here's mine! Yes, it came from the factory in that color...
> 
> View attachment 690597



Bitchin!! Super premium deluxe mark IV "jagphoon" that thing is spotless.


----------



## kingsting (Oct 11, 2017)

Schwinnzer said:


> Bitchin!! Super premium deluxe mark IV "jagphoon" that thing is spotless.




I was just going to call it a Super Deluxe Typhoon but I like your description better!


----------



## dla (Oct 11, 2017)

Here's my only middleweight... '68 Panther "Deluxe" with added spring fork and upgraded deluxe seat and bow pedals.


----------



## Schwinnzer (Oct 11, 2017)

dla said:


> Here's my only middleweight... '68 Panther "Deluxe" with added spring fork and upgraded deluxe seat and bow pedals.
> 
> View attachment 690796



Nice!!!!


----------



## Justin Brensinger (Oct 14, 2017)

kingsting said:


> The sky is the limit with a Typhoon! Here's mine! Yes, it came from the factory in that color...
> 
> View attachment 690597



Wow! I've seen them sky blue but never pink...cool!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Of course you could always add a few things to make it stand out....


----------



## Schwinnzer (Oct 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Of course you could always add a few things to make it stand out....
> 
> View attachment 691980



Totally bitchin!!!


----------



## tacklebox (Oct 15, 2017)

You could just loose the chain guard call it a schwinn and ride the crap out of it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Oct 22, 2017)

my first original paint bike I bought about twenty years ago. Still have it,gave it to my wife when we were dating 17 years ago and yes she I very talk.


----------

